

Where Are All the High-Resolution Desktop Displays? - uzero
http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/12/06/09/0117208/where-are-all-the-high-resolution-desktop-displays

======
uzero
I have been dying to get a high dpi display ever since I first saw iPhone 4's
display but there just isn't anything modern available. There's some really
old Viewsonic displays with high dpis but they are from early 2000 so you can
guess how good those are from other aspects of display technology.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_displays_by_pixel_densi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_displays_by_pixel_density)
has a good list of current "leaders" in dpi side.

